# Where to get CO2 Tank Refills in Colorado



## sykogngsta (Apr 12, 2008)

I was thinking of getting a pressurized CO2 setup for my 20 gallon long tank and before I go out and buy anything I was wondering if any Coloradans know where I can get CO2 tank refills in the Lakewood/Denver area. I don't want to buy a tank and not have a place to refill it once it gets empty. 

Also are there any stores in Colorado that you know of that provide a good. not way to expensive pressurized CO2 system?


----------



## emoore3 (Oct 18, 2003)

I refill mine at Red Comet in Denver.


----------



## sykogngsta (Apr 12, 2008)

emoore3 said:


> I refill mine at Red Comet in Denver.


How much would it cost to refill a 5lb tank? And do you know if they sell any co2 tanks or not?


----------



## emoore3 (Oct 18, 2003)

I think it was about $14 for a 20# tank so it should be less than that. I don't know if they sell tanks or not. You could call and ask.


----------



## sykogngsta (Apr 12, 2008)

emoore3 said:


> I think it was about $14 for a 20# tank so it should be less than that. I don't know if they sell tanks or not. You could call and ask.



Sounds like a good deal then. I'll jsut call and check it out sometime. 

Another Question:

What is a good Regulator that I should buy for this pressurized CO2 setup? Id preferably want it to cost under $100


----------



## arn24 (Jan 31, 2009)

There's a GenAir in Longmont, and an Airgas in Fort Collins, but I havn't called to find out if they'll do it. Jax in Fort Collins used to fill up paintball tanks, so they may do larger ones as well.


----------

